# Christie



## Christie (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi I am 30 years old with three children. I have always dreamed of being a female bodybuilder! I have always exercised throughout the years and been weight training for 6 months.

About two years ago I piled on weight and have recently lost two stone ( 2more to go ).

I train 5 times a week and do cardio but I train alone. What advice ( food/ exercise / supplements) could people give me as I feel I'm training but not necessarily doing the right things. I have the motivation and I really want to achieve this.

Thank you


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Christie said:


> *Christie*


 Hello Christie, and welcome to UK-M.



Christie said:


> I have always dreamed of being a female bodybuilder!


 Having dreams is a good motivator Christie, however each and every dream starts at the beginning, with a small step in the right direction.



Christie said:


> I have always exercised throughout the years and been weight training for 6 months.


 This is good to know, as you can now learn from (and draw upon) those experiences you've had over time.



Christie said:


> About two years ago I piled on weight and have recently lost two stone ( 2more to go ).


 Congratulations on your successes, very well done Christie..., you've got some positive achievements to be proud of that's for sure.



Christie said:


> I train 5 times a week and do cardio but I train alone.


 That's alright, as there's nothing wrong with training alone, I do that myself..., less distractions and more focus on you.



Christie said:


> What advice ( food/ exercise / supplements) could people give me as I feel I'm training but not necessarily doing the right things.


 One thing is certain Christie, and that is; it is much easier to outeat running than to outrun eating, especially with all the tempting calories that modern marketing encourages us to cram in. Both diet and exercise are important to your health of course, and exercise is important in weight maintenance, and in its ability to shift the ratio of fat to muscle that you have, it does that by helping you maintain the muscles you already have (whilst losing fat). Having said that, to lose weight, the preferential focus needs to be on controlling calories in, more than calories out (whilst exercising).



Christie said:


> I have the motivation and I really want to achieve this.


 I also have the motivation to help see you through your road ahead.

I ask you to please provide more specific details about your current situation relating to your bodyweight, training, and eating. A picture is worth a thousand words, so if you do not mind sharing a photo or two of where you've been, where you are now, and perhaps a photo of a female you'd aspire to look like one day soon, it would be awesome.

Thank you Christie.


----------



## Christie (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you for responding. The first photo was in October where I've piled on weight! Second is last week, as you can see I have lost some.

I now have 17.1 % body fat and 56% muscle mass ( I've always had good muscle mass ).

The third is where I would love to be.

And I believe it's achievable! Just one step at a time as you say. I just feel some guidance is needed with technique, training and diet possibly.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Christie said:


> Thank you for responding. The first photo was in October where I've piled on weight! Second is last week, as you can see I have lost some.


 Thank you Christie.

"I have lost some" would have to be one hell of an understatement if you ask me. You've lost a lot, and you're looking healthy for it.



Christie said:


> I now have 17.1 % body fat and 56% muscle mass ( I've always had good muscle mass ).


 Check out this images of different body fat percentages:














Christie said:


> I just feel some guidance is needed with technique, training and diet possibly.



View attachment 167637


Looking at your current photo above Christie, you look like the goal many woman would like to reach, so your starting point looks very solid to me.

Now in my previous post, I asked you for three things relating to your "wants". You've provided me with one, with two more to go, namely your training routine and the way you eat now. I don't wish to take over what you're doing (like you said), you just want guidance to help you push forward. Providing me (and the respectable members here on UK-M) with the two remaining aspects relating to your goal, would be very helpful indeed.

When it comes to diets there are two different type of people, the one who likes to keep tabs on each and every item of food and drink they consume, measuring their total caloric intake for the day, and then you have the other type (like me), who simply know what I'm eating, and would either increase or decrease slightly in order to meet a particular need (no calorie counting), but ensuring certain number of macronutrients are met (be that protein, fat, or carbohydrates).

As for a training routine, it all boils down to gradual progressive overload whilst lifting form is maintained at a high level..., no secrets here.

Last but not least, you've said that you've got two more stones/12.7kg to lose. I'm asking from where ... based on your current photo, I find it hard to see where these 12kg of fat are hiding, as you're looking great. Sure, you can add more muscle to your frame whilst losing some fat in order to show off these muscles, now with a harder look and more separation due to some fat loss.

Take care ...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Christine, and well done on progress so far.

Getting super lean like the model in the pic you posted is certainly possible but I must warn you - getting there is one thing, but maintaining is another! The people who continually maintain very lean physiques, both female and male, tend to be pretty rare, even in the bodybuilding world. Most people who get that lean are competitors who do so for their competitive season but they then re-add some fat for their off season. This is partly because it's somewhat easier to train and gain muscle when carrying a little more body fat but also because staying that lean requires a huge amount of discipline and isn't always fun. Many people like how it looks but hate how restricted (and hungry) they feel when maintaining it, so you have to really want it to do it! Have you actually thought about competing at all, somewhere later down the line?

I'm not trying to be negative and put you off, just trying to give you a realistic idea of the level of dedication required to stay extremely lean all the time.

Anyway, we can certainly help you achieve a leaner more muscular physique and help you improve further on your existing progress. Fadi has helped you out well above, but, as he says, a bit more info will help us steer you forward.

Firstly, do you train at home or at a gym?... and what equipment do you have available to you? There is no one optimal routine, but what you have available to you will help determine what kind of options are likely to be best.

Second thing, you obviously understand the basic principal of weight loss because you've being doing it well already. The only question at this stage is do you track protein? That's going to be important as you progress whether you are a calorie and macro tracker or an instinctive eater. An idea of how you've been eating to lose weight would be useful and especially mention anything specific that's been difficult about it.

Finally, do you have any issues performing any specific exercises? Injuries or just general technique problems? If you could share your current routine then we can help you build on that too.


----------

